# Tire Size Help plz



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a set of 30x9.5x15 tires on my 93 D21 4X4 5SPD, with the same rim am i able to upgreade to 31x10.5x15? If not, whats the largest tire i can have on that rim, its the stock rims to the truck


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure what year your truck is or if that even matters but I had 31x10.5x15's on my truck on the stock rims. It was fine except for the tightest-most turns would rub a little inside the wheel well.

I'm actually trying to get rid of these tires and rims....see below....not sure where you're located though...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

31s were an option on HBs all yrs. so yes they will fit. depending on the rim offset, you may have an issue with rubbing.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

cjserio said:


> Not sure what year your truck is or if that even matters but I had 31x10.5x15's on my truck on the stock rims. It was fine except for the tightest-most turns would rub a little inside the wheel well.
> 
> I'm actually trying to get rid of these tires and rims....see below....not sure where you're located though...


I've been looking for some replacement tires. Just tires not rims. What brand and type are they and how much are you trying to get out of them?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm trying to get rid of them as a set. I need to get them out of my garage.  

I was asking $300. They're Kelly Safari's. They have great tread dept left on them.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

So those are 31's? Where do you live?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah they're 31x10.5x15's. I live in CT.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn that sucks... I'd probably buy them if you didnt live 15 hours away. . .:balls:

Oh well, thanks anyway. You shouldnt have a hard time getting rid of em.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Mmmmm if you're interested i can find out how much shipping is. If it's less than $50 i'll ship them for free.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, I appreciate it but my dad bought some rims and tires off ebay once and it was well over that so I doubt you'll find shipping less than 50. you can ask though.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the same truck. I currently run 32x11.5 R15 BFG All Terrains on the stock rims without rubbing, but it's close. I don't think you'd want to go any bigger.

They were great in the snow!

Cheers,
Dustin


----------

